

Stack-based buffer overflow found in Git - mariorz
http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2008-3546

======
stcredzero
Almost bound to happen eventually in a collection of over 100 C programs.
(Though, if someone knows of a shop that has a demonstrated reliable method to
eliminate buffer overflow errors in their product, that would be dandy to know
about.)

